# Off grid and ready to live in



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

http://www.rockspringshouse.com


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I saw this a couple months ago on another forum. Perfect for me except for the price. I like that it comes with the equipment to maintain the driveway.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Price isn't bad only if I was younger.

big rockpile


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Too high....elevation wise. One will get used to that elevation, but 6600ft will limit heavy exertion. Although, a friend bought a place at high elevation as it helps one with nasal restrictions during sleep (dry air). 
Although, not a huge deal, cooking food at that elevation takes longer. 
And the nasty one, UV rays increase by about 25% at that elevation...sunscreen and/or hat a must, plus sunglasses. 

I always sleep well at elevation...that dry air really helps, but the flip-side, are cool mornings, especially winter.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

melli said:


> Too high....elevation wise. One will get used to that elevation, but 6600ft will limit heavy exertion. Although, a friend bought a place at high elevation as it helps one with nasal restrictions during sleep (dry air).
> Although, not a huge deal, cooking food at that elevation takes longer.
> And the nasty one, UV rays increase by about 25% at that elevation...sunscreen and/or hat a must, plus sunglasses.
> 
> I always sleep well at elevation...that dry air really helps, but the flip-side, are cool mornings, especially winter.



Our first homestead was at 8200 ft. Winter hit more quickly than i would have liked but we acclimated very quickly and had no problems with heavy exertion. I don't really remember cooking times being a big deal...a little longer but not horrible.
We were told that rattlesnakes weren't an issue there...too high up they said.
No one told the rattlers that. We had prairie dogs and where they were, so were the rattlesnakes. Hate those things.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I live in Wyoming at 6500 feet. I was born and raised at sea level. Altitude is only an adjustment not an impediment to hard work.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Our first homestead was at 8200 ft. Winter hit more quickly than i would have liked but we acclimated very quickly and had no problems with heavy exertion. I don't really remember cooking times being a big deal...a little longer but not horrible.
> We were told that rattlesnakes weren't an issue there...too high up they said.
> No one told the rattlers that. We had prairie dogs and where they were, so were the rattlesnakes. Hate those things.


8200ft! Wow....you must have Nepalese blood in you. 
Ironic, but it is about the air pressure in an older commercial jet at altitude.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

melli said:


> 8200ft! Wow....you must have Nepalese blood in you.
> Ironic, but it is about the air pressure in an older commercial jet at altitude.


Nope... all of the people around us outside of Flagstaff managed fine, and DH and I were born back east, relative flatlanders


----------

